# Outdoor/patio flat screens



## ktkelly

http://www.sunbritetv.com/?utm_sour...term=sunbrite tv&utm_campaign=sb-brand-rebate


This would be the only one I would dare sell to you.



Your only other option is to use a lightweight LED unit and bring it inside when it's not in use. Honestly this is a pretty good option of you're using a 42", or less, since you can get a flat wall mount that has quick release connections (http://www.amazon.com/VideoSecu-Pro...qid=1346110905&sr=8-13&keywords=TV+wall+mount) and you're on a tight budget.


----------

